# Mini Pinnacle VS Whelen Responder LP?



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

looking to purchase one of these light bars this week. I have read great things about the (mini pin) and the price is fantastic. Now I know the (Whelen) light also looks good and has had good reviews and light output + its WHELEN, but also is $76.00 more then the (mini pin). And i dont want to pay just for a name, I would like to stay around $300 or less. I also plan on ordering from strobes and more and show some support to the Plowsite vendors. any help will do thanks is advance ussmileyflag


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

I have friends who are volunteer fire fighters, and seeing both bars durin the day and at night has made ne a firm believer in the whelen over the pinnacle. It's amazing. Hope I can help.


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks was hopeing that someone has seen them in the daylight thank you. Anyone eles?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

APLC;1331345 said:


> Thanks was hopeing that someone has seen them in the daylight thank you. Anyone eles?


That being said, however, if you're on a budget the pinnacle is an amazing bar for the money, you'd be happy with it. the difference isn't that great.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I am choosing for a lightbar right now too and I like the responder with the clear lens but ti has to be a perm mount for easy changing of the pattern, thats a downfall to me


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Also I dont really care for the amber dome, I was a little upset the blue and red have clear but amber doesn't


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

M & MD Lawn;1331371 said:


> Also I dont really care for the amber dome, I was a little upset the blue and red have clear but amber doesn't


They should have clear, my buddy has one that is amber. Were looking for the same thing.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Just saw a you tube vid demonstrating the lights features on the Offsound mini pin. This thing looks awesome! Does anyone know if you can dim the brightness? I know that it's good to have it bright but sometimes pulling into a driveway at 3am I don't need to light up th e whole neighborhood.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

ultra strobe has the led highlighter for 209


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

7_below;1331494 said:


> Just saw a you tube vid demonstrating the lights features on the Offsound mini pin. This thing looks awesome! Does anyone know if you can dim the brightness? I know that it's good to have it bright but sometimes pulling into a driveway at 3am I don't need to light up th e whole neighborhood.


Yes, turn it off.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

plowguy43;1331575 said:


> Yes, turn it off.


EXACTLY...


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

plowguy43;1331575 said:


> Yes, turn it off.


Love the sarcasm, but I'm not an idiot man. I've seen some that have 2 levels of brightness. Just wondering If this model has that feature.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wasn't trying to be sarcastic. My last truck had a full size whelen edge and hideaways, when id go to certain places id turn everything off and just put my hazards on for when id back out of the drive. I've personally never heard of a dim setting but interesting idea.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah this one I saw had 2 settings on it. Don't know the brand and it wasn't anything fancy. Im torn between the whelen and soundoff. Both seem real nice. Anything is better than what I got now.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Just bought this. Great deal too! Free shipping. Total was 250$ w/ tax. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004PE499A/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1319765981&sr=8-1


----------



## firefighter4418 (Jan 7, 2010)

i got a pinnacle and i love the bar nice and bright and the price was good to sure beats my old dual rotator that i used to run


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

i recently sold a whelen mini liberty that had hi/low power.. it was a nice feature.. the pinnacles look nice, but i'm running a whelen mini liberty now half white/half amber and it's ridiculous. i love it


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

well I went with the Whelen Responder, ordered it from Strobes And More this afternoon, will post my review of the light in day and night as soon as it gets here


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

M & MD Lawn;1331370 said:


> I am choosing for a lightbar right now too and I like the responder with the clear lens but ti has to be a perm mount for easy changing of the pattern, thats a downfall to me


Axixtech falcon, F86 thats what im buying, Fleetsafety.com give it a look, i've done a lot of research and thats what im buying


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

It does look like a great light I already went with the clear dome Amber Whelen Responder mag mount from strobes and more for $299+ free shipping


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

APLC;1335189 said:


> It does look like a great light I already went with the clear dome Amber Whelen Responder mag mount from strobes and more for $299+ free shipping


Have you recieved it? they are nice lights. I was going to buy one but liked the off axis lighting of the falcon.


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

Nope souls be in any day I will give a great review of day and night with pics


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

APLC;1335217 said:


> Nope souls be in any day I will give a great review of day and night with pics


awesome! looking forward to it.


----------



## finallygot1 (Mar 9, 2009)

7_below;1332155 said:


> Just bought this. Great deal too! Free shipping. Total was 250$ w/ tax.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004PE499A/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1319765981&sr=8-1


Why would you brag about buying this item when we have a sponser ( Strobes N' More) that has a simaliar product for the same price? I am sure Strobes N' More pays and helps support this site, what does the Amazon dealer do?


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Just got mine from strobes and more.

It is very bright but the magnets are spaced where they don't sit very well on my trucks roofs due to the ribs. 

I actually have it sitting sideways on top of the ribs.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

finallygot1;1336331 said:


> Why would you brag about buying this item when we have a sponser ( Strobes N' More) that has a simaliar product for the same price? I am sure Strobes N' More pays and helps support this site, what does the Amazon dealer do?


 I wasn't bragging big guy. I was merely replying to the thread. I found a descent deal and thought i would mention it. I didn't realize plowsite sponsored strobes and more. Maybe if it was a little more well known, I would have gone a different route. Btfo!


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

s. donato;1336340 said:


> Just got mine from strobes and more.
> 
> It is very bright but the magnets are spaced where they don't sit very well on my trucks roofs due to the ribs.
> 
> I actually have it sitting sideways on top of the ribs.


How do u like it in the daylight?


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Just got it today/tonite. Didn't have a chance to see it during the day yet. Looks bright as he'll though.


----------



## finallygot1 (Mar 9, 2009)

7_below;1336466 said:


> I wasn't bragging big guy. I was merely replying to the thread. I found a descent deal and thought i would mention it. I didn't realize plowsite sponsored strobes and more. Maybe if it was a little more well known, I would have gone a different route. Btfo!


http://www.strobesnmore.com/sound-off-pinnacle-led-mini-lightbar.html

I am sure Strobes N' More would have done a price match for you, peace


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I had the same issue with the magnets when mounting the Whelen Responder on my Toyota. I ended up just moving them to fit within the ribs on the roof. there should be other holes you can use on the bottom of the bar.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

finallygot1;1336789 said:


> http://www.strobesnmore.com/sound-off-pinnacle-led-mini-lightbar.html
> 
> I am sure Strobes N' More would have done a price match for you, peace


I didnt even know about them, and now i do for next time. Thanks for keeping me in the loop.


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

HOLY CRAPThumbs Up THIS LIGHT BAR ROCKS, the responder in the daylight is CRAZY to say the least! I will be shooting a video of the responder at night in the same spot and here is a video of it today fresh out the box. And as far as there being any DEAD spots of light output on this thing I have not seen any, the corner is just as bright as straight on. THANKS STROBES AND MORE fast shipping and great product now just need some LED'S for under the tailgate and ill be set LOL


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Might have to return that falcon and pick up a responder. should be here in a few days. shoulda bought whelen i think.


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

H&HPropertyMait;1338140 said:


> Might have to return that falcon and pick up a responder. should be here in a few days. shoulda bought whelen i think.


If you want to give me a call and check it out yourself we can meet up somewhere so you can check it out. Here is a night time video of the Whelen Responder (AMBER) clear dome in the same spot as my earlier video. I have not seen the (MINI PIN) but from what i can see myself this light has tons of daylight power and tons of night time power. you decide :salute:


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

APLC;1338224 said:


> If you want to give me a call and check it out yourself we can meet up somewhere so you can check it out. Here is a night time video of the Whelen Responder (AMBER) clear dome in the same spot as my earlier video. I have not seen the (MINI PIN) but from what i can see myself this light has tons of daylight power and tons of night time power. you decide :salute:


Ok! Yeah let's do that, I'm goin to wait until mine arrives and I'll bring it along, I'd like to see them side by side. We'll be in touch.
Ps it's sick at night!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Canceled my order for the falcon. Responder from strobesnmore was irdered tonight!


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

H&HPropertyMait;1341133 said:


> Canceled my order for the falcon. Responder from strobesnmore was irdered tonight!


Sweet I am so pleased with my purchase, had it on today while on the side of the road doing clean ups today =)


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

What was the price?


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

$299.00 + being a plow site member you get a discount at checkout


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

APLC;1341195 said:


> Sweet I am so pleased with my purchase, had it on today while on the side of the road doing clean ups today =)


Im glad to hear that! I need to get my headache rack put in so I can mount it and wire it up!
And what he said, 299 + free shipping with plowsite promo. Awesome deal.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Man, arent these lights sick, i love mine!


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

I TOLD YOU the things are beast and they don't look bad on the trucks either


----------

